#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-12-01
<balloons> robotfuel, thanks for the pointer. It works now :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/autopilot/add-wm-sandbox-run/+merge/242274
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-12-01
<balloons> hey veebers
<balloons> I'm curious if you or anyone else has had a play with https://github.com/DRMacIver/hypothesis
<veebers> hey balloons hows things?
 * veebers looks
<balloons> not too bad. Crazy week, prepping for GCI
<veebers> balloons: nice :-)
 * balloons puts on his recruiting hat
<balloons> are you interested in mentoring any tasks in the QA realm?
<veebers> balloons: I believe I've heard of hypothesis. I haven't used it myself, I think thomi has. perhaps elopio too?
<balloons> I have to assume thomi has, but he doesn't lurk here anymore
<veebers> balloons: where would I look to see what's there?
<elopio> nop. just looked at it.
<balloons> so it seems
<balloons> I foundthe idea quite sound. I'm really curious to try, but I don't see it happening anytime soon
<balloons> for GCI? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleCodeIn
<balloons> Hey elopio.. Been too long my friend. Snappy keeps you busy
<veebers> balloons: yeah it looks good, haven't had the chance to use it yet though. perhaps I should create a reason/need to use it
 * balloons suggest resurrecting AP 1.6 and including it inside
<balloons> :p
<balloons> queue laughter track
<veebers> balloons: :-\
<veebers> balloons: yeah, I'm possibly interested in helping out with GCI. I will have 3 weeks off over the xmas/summer break; but reading the FAQ that's not a no-go
<elopio> balloons: a long time. We should all get together for the christmas party :)
<veebers> hey elopio o/ Hope all is going well
<balloons> i was sad to see neither of you are coming to scale
<elopio> hello veebers. All good, the first day of december and not a cloud in the sky :D
<veebers> balloons: scale?
<balloons> Not that there's a big reason to do so, except meet up again
<veebers> elopio: aye, 'tis a beauty here too ^_^ almost too hot
<balloons> Well ubucon, at scale
<veebers> balloons: ah right, yeah that would have been fun
<balloons> It's in socal
<veebers> Well, apparently AirNZ has recently reduced ticket prices for NZ -> USA ;-)
<balloons> Ohh. Nice
<balloons> Still not cheap enough to go on a whim I'd guess
<balloons> Mosquitos gone elopio?
<elopio> balloons: pretty much, yes. Summer is coming.
<balloons> ohh, veebers, I've been telling the checkbox guys to merge your stuff for a bit now. Seems they will do so now this week i hope
<balloons> We are also going to release another round of testing with pilot. I'll grab your branch plus trunk and do a rebuild for the client
<balloons> We're going to test bluetooth
<veebers> balloons: huh, actually not too bad $888NZD each way give or take
<veebers> balloons: ah thanks, I did talk to zyga about it, it was a matter of him getting things in the PPA or so
<veebers> balloons: awesome
<balloons> elopio, el niño had brought rain and all continue to do so. So mosquitos remain :(
<elopio> balloons: that should be good for your pond, right?
<balloons> Lol. It has a leak and i have to redo it a bit this winter
<balloons> So i want it to drain and the rain isn't helping :)
<elopio> balloons: hah, it's hard to make you happy.
<balloons> I'm always happy. Rain is good and so is life :)
